# BlackJack/Bubblelicous Fall 09



## bluealein56 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got my seeds in that I ordered over two months ago from attitude! Whats even cooler is they already sent another package to replace this one because they thought the original was lost in the mail. I get twice as many now!:hubba:
 and then some BlackJack came in the mail a couple days ago that I ordered last week. Seems Nirvana won the shipping race. 

This being my second, full grow I have decided to make some moma plants this time around. I will be looking for good moms to put in "mom box"that I will be building in this journal as well. 
I seem to have the flowering room finished except for installing the filter and Intake hose.'

I will start with 4 Black Jacks and 3 Bubbleicous. My flower room was only big enough for 4, 5 gallon plants last time. I have the DWC setup in there now but I think im gonna hold off till i get the moms situated and put the clones in dwc in the future maybe. Think ill stick with soil this time around.

So far I have the Black Jack seeds in the paper towel, and have 2 out of 4 already cracked open after one day. The Bubble just went in the cup of water to soak for about 18 hours, then off to the paper towel. Ill post some pics tonite after I get back from the football game.


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2009)

..well you should hurry up 'n send those extras right back to them nice folks.. yup  






I'm kidding!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey blue..u remind of that x-man guy. good luck on your grow dude!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just thought id add a few pics. not too much going on. Just put the third BlacJack seed in the clay pellet.(love those things) after i took the pics. The bubblelicous is still germinating,will probably put them in pellets sometime tomorrow. 
 only one of them hasnt popped yet. i think it might be a dud, its small and black. who knows?...im not really a seed expert. 

other than than just keeping temps on about 80 degrees and the humidity rockin. I got a small two foot t5 in that propogator, the thing is awesome. But its gonna be a big switch from that to the 400 mh above. 

Im planning on connecting a can fan filter to that exhaust. I have a 6 inch ho can fan pulling air out and through the attic, through insulated ducting.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 14, 2009)

UPDATE: All three BlackJack seeds popped outa the clay pellets. alll looking good so far. Just put two of the bubblicous seeds in clay pellets after they hatched in the paper towel. 
Still got two other bubblicous seeds germinating. I added the fourth because one of the two doesnt look like its gonna do anything. Its really small and black, so i added a nice looking one in case it doesnt ever hatch.

I added my Intake system today and just have to add the panda film and velcro around the door to make air and light light.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 18, 2009)

UPDATE: The closet is officially open for business now. Airflow is excellent and the temperature is staying right at 77 at the hottest part of the day. The Black Jack is taking off. There seems to be alot of stretching going on though. Last night I transplanted the three into red plastic cups and into the closet with the MH. I buried the stems down a good few inches. I watered them good with a tad bit of super thrive and since last night they have grown noticeably, impressive to say the least. I added the plastic domes on the cups with some vent holes, in hopes to help the plants cope with the change in environment, from the dome to the closet. I was worried the intense light would be too much so I have the light a little low and am going to lower it slowly and bring them closer to the light> I will probably remove the dome in a few days since they seem to be showing little shock. 
The Bubble on the other hand is being stubborn. I have been having a hard time germinating these babies. They seem to crack open in the paper towel and bag method but once put in the clay pellets they do not do anything. Maybe I am comparing them to the fast growth rate of the Blackjack. However, the BJ was only started two days before the Bubble. I started two more bubbles the other day and removed one so I have four of them going now.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 23, 2009)

i been busy at work here in the swamp. too much flooding going on around me but im keeping it cool up here on high ground. cant even get out to go to work

Still No luck with the Bubble. Oh well.. guess ill mark that one up to the game i guess. 
So I went ahead and germinated my freebie, Moby Deick. Yeah i spelled that wrong on purpose, the site wont let me spell Dik on here. Im excited about her, the absence of the bubble in the garden has made room for her and one more BlackJack, which im germinating as well. 
Also the MH bulb blew out on me sunday. I been using the HPS bulb for now. Not sure if im going to get a MH bulb to replace seen Im only going to be using the HI lighting for a flowering room once my veg closet is done here soon. Seems like a waste of 50 bucks, Might as well just buy a new HPS bulb when this vegging is over. 


I also added a light barrier to my room.  My main concern last season was light leaks and heat. So this year i added a 6 inch high output Can Fan. This thing does one thing,,,,,,,,,,,,it sucks, and it does it vey well. 
to solve the light leaks I cut out some panda film and bought some commercial grade velcro with adhesive backs. I applied the velcro to the panda film and to the door seal.  Its perfect. 
Only problem is that that fan sucks so hard that it is pulling on the panda film. I dont think its gonna tear it but it sure does have some tension in it. 
I have an intake sytem, 4 inch ducting with a small 50 dollar ventilation fan.  
I dont have the filter on the exhaust yet, but im wondering if its possible to have too much suction in the grow room. 
Room is only a 2.5x3 9 feet tall.


And they young girls are coming along well. Two look a little droopy but i think its just because its day two under the hps without the protective domes.


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

looking good blue, ill keep checking back, verry interested in the blackjack. Green thoughts be with ya!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for stopping by chef


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 27, 2009)

two of the young ones were lookin just awful all last week. both were really droopy and almost curling under. They both look alot better now but it took a little work on my part to get them back under control.
So i went up to the store, got some fox farm happy frog potting soil, transplanted and put them back under the t5 in the propogator. Im loving this soil, and wondering why i didnt start using it alot sooner. I think not having the right soil played a big part in my plants previous state. 
Im wondering if the shock of the different light spectrum, going from mh to hps affected them like that?
One of them actually did well with the light change. Its the one in the first two pics. I actually kept it in the closet under the hps by itsself and its growing like a weed, for real.
I went ahead and ordered another mh bulb, along with some neem oil and some cloning gel, should be here soon


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 27, 2009)

these things are sky rocketing. i have about 6.5 feet of height to grow with but i think im gonna make the most out of some topping. Still not sure how comfortable iam for lst, maybe once i transplant into their final home.

Anyways i will probably have my first of many toppings later this week


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

blue "frosty nugs" alien, love the red cups, never seen them before, where'd you say you got em..lol. is that the blackjack thats doing well? keep em strong and ponted up!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 28, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> blue "frosty nugs" alien, love the red cups, never seen them before, where'd you say you got em..lol. is that the blackjack thats doing well? keep em strong and ponted up!


red cups from walmart. and yes the black jack is rockin. The bubble never would sprout, none of them. I germed the Moby Dck seed and it seems to be comin along. So as soon as the last bj seed that i planted yesterday, pops, i will have 5 black jacks, and one Moby Dck.

blue frosty nugs has a ring to it. thanks for stopping by friend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2009)

looking  good  Blue...How  far   away is that  light?  looks  to  be  a  bit  high..but  maybe  for  picture  takeing...Green  mojo  for  you..nice  way  to  seal  the  door  too:aok:


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looking  good  Blue...How  far   away is that  light?  looks  to  be  a  bit  high..but  maybe  for  picture  takeing...Green  mojo  for  you..nice  way  to  seal  the  door  too:aok:



lights a foot or two away. Gotta get some milk crates, light yo yo's wont go any farther down. and two of the little ones were struggling with the transfer from the t5 to the hid lighting. gonna start cranking it up by doing some pinching and bring them up, later on tonight.
thanks for stopping by man. Its an honor to have ya drop in, dont be a stranger, and give me a heads up on the next challenge grow.
:cool2:


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Sep 29, 2009)

sweet!! signin up to this grow!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 29, 2009)

just got through watering the pikes.
Did some pinching on the biggest of the three in two spots on each plant. 

Also put some old school books in their to get the cups closer to the light. MH replacement should be here in a few days. I put the two small plants back in the closet yesterday and today the looked amazing. deep green. Gave them two their first taste of some superthrive mixed with some ff Big Grow and Big Bloom. nice little tea for two. 

Also transplanted on of the BJ into a red cup, and its still in the propogator under the t5. I did two soft pinches on her as well. Wanted to see how successful that technique would be on such a young seedling. 

The Moby Dck is coming along, though she seems to be alot slower than the BJ. The BJ has been growing like a beast. Even the germination times on all the BJ seeds has been fast. I also have my final seed starting to try and unearth the soil as we speak. Hopefully it pops tomorrow so that i can soon put this dirty ole propoator away for a while.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 29, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> sweet!! signin up to this grow!



glad to see ya here man. Were gonna make some weed magic here bro so check in.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 30, 2009)

ok.............. well maybe it was tooo young to  try pinching on after all:confused2: 
when i came home from work it was laid over on the black plastic sides. Everything is still green and despite being lent over all day, the leaves had turned and bent the stem to face the light, which explains the weird curve in the seedling. 

hopefully she will make a recovery..... it was a freebie, Moby Dck



gotta love experimenting


----------



## the chef (Sep 30, 2009)

yooo frosty nugs, a green moment of silence to help our moby sister in growing........GROW! That moby di*k will start off slow and pick up after her roots set. All the chefs green mojo to ya and ya lady.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 1, 2009)

i have no clue what i was thinking i was actually gonna accomplish by pinching it at at that young age, and in that spot on the plant.:hairpull: 
She's stil not lookin to hot but still green and still looks healthy, it just is bent severly in the middle and cant post up.  

In other new's I'm really stoked about the temps in my closet compared to this time last year.  Last November they were areound 94-96 on average. 
This year I added the stupidly oversized 6 inch High Output can fan. like 480 something CFM??? And I only have a 2X3 area, yeah do the math, cause Im to high to, but I know for a fact its too much, but oh well. WIth the air cooled hood and the 400w it stays around 78 degress in their now. Im anticipating a drop in that temp as we progress into these fall and winter months...... :hubba: 
I like 

One more very interesting note. In the pic of the three lined up next to each other is in chronological order. The odd thing is, is that that the tall one is the youngest of the three and the smallest and weakest looking one is the oldest. The big one has had a little more HID time then the others, but thats only because the youngest one was the only one that responded good to it. The other two I had to put back under the t5 in the propogator, because they would wilt under the hps. 
Well im way too blazed and this is getting way too long. Peace out my friends..


----------



## the chef (Oct 1, 2009)

:watchplant: pulling for ya frosty nugs, green mojo thoughts to ya!:beatnik:


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2009)

enjoy.

expect these two phenos from your bubbl.

*Click here*


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 5, 2009)

construction    

lots of good stuff to show and talk about here in the next few days with this huge construction advancement. 
Also updates on plant supercropping from this past week as well as a new strategy to introduce a new straind in to this fall and an extra mother as well.

updates tomorrow


----------



## the chef (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck frosty nugs eastcoast pulling fer ya!:yay: :bong1: :beatnik:


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 9, 2009)

east coast, dirty south 
thats how we rolllllllllll
:bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 9, 2009)

You know how we do it.:beatnik:


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

ppppppsssssshhhhhhh. it's all about the wild west.

lol anywho.... i'm stoked on this blackjack!!! it looked reaaaal good online, i hope it's just as good in person.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 9, 2009)

welll im on the west side of the state so i feel ya.
yeah hopin this black jack is wicked. so far its almost 4 weeks in its kickin in high gear now. 

I cam home Tuesday and noticed the girls werer extrememly thirsty and getting big for the red cups. I moved them to some 2 gallon grow bags in happy frog fox farm, gave em a sip of some big bloom, grow big, and some superthrive. 
Just happened the new MH conversion bulb came in the same day so bam that goes in. 
Came in on Wednesday and they had taken off. . I topped them on Sunday and they hadnt really done much until the transplant. 

These girls really seem to respond alot better to the mh light vs the hps. I would say its a very noticeable difference actually.
Also I did some pinching right before I took the pics.

I also planted a new straind that is nameless for right now, will be named later. But so far these things are 6 for 7. Started Germination Monday and 6 have popped the soil so far.

So far Im kinda hoping the second one will be my mom. shes really bushy, I like!!!!!
 but id take any of em,


----------



## the chef (Oct 9, 2009)

greenage frosty nugs, gonna bag it huh? man can't wait to see em grow, loading a full tube fer the vapr!


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks chef, my one and only true fan. haha,
guess ill just have to share the harvest with you, as long as you promise to bring the vapr over


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 10, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS:  Alternating of the nodes has begun on the largest of the three Blackjacks.  Not really any pre flowers just yet, ill post some pics tomorrow nite. must get back to school work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking  very  good   my  friend...take  some  good  close  ups..i  bet  we  see  a  hair  in  some  of those....Mojo  for  the  BlackJacks:lama:


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 10, 2009)

already? wow they aren't very tall yet, is BlackJack a smallish strain or is this just a freak occurrence?


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 10, 2009)

not sure if its a freak occurance. It does seem early, around 4 weeks and two days since it hatched from the seed. they would be alot taller if i hadn't toppped them all. I also have been pinching around every three or 4 days. they are starting to get real bushy and fat

gonna wait a week or so to do any more clipping. WHen i do though i will be cutting a clone to offically determine sex, though i do fear this first one is probably gonna be male, just a hunch


----------



## the chef (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe its a mutie? frosty you and i gonna rock and roll em brother.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 11, 2009)

now all three of the ones that are around the same age are all starting to shift. So i guess it might be ok to assume that sexual maturity is reached at around week 4 for BLackJack.

Did some more pinching and transplanted my last BlackJack out of the red solo cup and into the 2 gallon bags, and feed some heavy nutes.
I have noticed that this strand loves nutes. havent really had any nute burn since i transplanted over to using the happy frog fox farm mix. I use fox farm nutes with superthrive everytime and these things seem to love it. I still have yet to find their nute limit. 

I hope to be transplanting the 6 purple icing into red solo cups in the next day or two.

I will be trying something different with these six as i will probably veg these things completely under my new t5 set up in my veg and mom box. More than likely ill put atleast one under the mh to do a comparison on the growth differences.




You can see on the main stem at the bottom where i pinched the day before taking the pic. they have been responding and recovering quickly to the pinching thus far


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you a dooberman pincher?lol keep it up frosty nugs!


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 11, 2009)

what is with you and caling bluealein "frosty nugs"? lol it cracks me up every time!!


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 11, 2009)

haha i know right, but i love it, keep bringin it chef and ill keep popin out "frosty nugs"


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2009)

The first blueberry i smoked was smooth as silk and the bud looked like someone dipped it in sugar, the guy sold it to me in and i kid you not a light blue package with a blue alien stamped on the front just like "frosty nugs" av.


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2009)

Sing with me , Frosty nugs..... frosty nugs... it's time to smoke in the city.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 17, 2009)

sounds appetizing. Well thses things are gettin big guys. The 6 purple icings are coming along nice. Did a second round of topping on the black jack today. Those things are getting big and lookin really healthy. Think im starting to get preflowers on one. I wanna do some cloning this this coming week.  

Im gonna post some pics and have a plant model show sunday night. l

Also the closet is in prime condition now. I think its finally "dialed in". Last year without the cool hood that closet was runiing around 93 on average. Happy to say that it is a comfortbale 77 degrees at 2 inches from the glass. Huge improvement. Hopefully it will get cold enough to turn some of this bud purple this year.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 22, 2009)

:bong1: hmmmm soo it sbeen a while.  

I wanna start off by saying I got an 1/8th of the best bud i have ever smoked, yestereday. Smells like fruity publes. Been stoned for two hours off two hits:bong1: 
wish i knew the genetics.

OH well. so i have been doing some "sexing" on the BlackJack. I have a definate male and have killed two "suspect" looking plants. They looked kinda like a male and I already found my mother so i figure not to risk it. 

Im really glad also that my fastest growing plant ended up being my mom plant. Its also the biggest and most lush, fat plant that i have ever produced.  hOpefully ill be cloning by sunday. Wanna go ahead and get this 1st crop going. 

Can anyone tell me how long it takes after cloning to be able to flower them. I knew they are already sexually mature, I just want to know how often most of yall let your clones veg for?


the seedlings on the right are the Purple Icing Frost, a strand of many names.....


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

Frosty nugs Hows your pistol hangin? Those are some fat leaves and things are looking good my friend! Sing with me ..black...jack... do it again.. Man have you got things dialed in, keep it green!


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 23, 2009)

"wheels turinin' 'round and 'round
You go back, Jack, do it again...................."

 I love Steely Dan. Thanks Chef, your my lone fan. thats ok, me and you will share the frosty nugs in the end.


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

alright frosty nugs we'll introduce blackjack to lady blue and we'll have a massive mound of........FROSTY NUGS!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 24, 2009)

looking like some mean green up in there Blue.:hubba: ...


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks IRISH. Im bout to do my first ever clonning here in a few minutes.


----------



## ickysticky (Oct 25, 2009)

Just subscribing. Interested in that blackjack. Looking awesome man, keep it up.


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good to have you icky.

Ill be posting pics of the cloning here in a bit, everything is goin good so far just still a lttile nervous cutting this much off the plant at one time. but she's healthy should make it


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> :bong1: hmmmm soo it sbeen a while.
> 
> I wanna start off by saying I got an 1/8th of the best bud i have ever smoked, yestereday. Smells like fruity publes.wish i knew the genetics.
> ...


 

>>> lol.lol. would it be 'mid summers eve?' lol. lol.  ...jk

hey there blue. ... that theres funny... how did the cloning go friend? should'nt be any problems with them healthy mamas...

looking for pics man...Irish...


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Sup ya stoners*
I been a lurkin lately and been to lazy to post anything. I also got really upset with cloning and an unknown and unexpected ph problem. Ill get on to that in a bit as this may be a lengthy post, just depends on how much more i:bongin: 

but we got alot to cover so here we go,
some of these pictures are a bit old but ill be posting them in chronological order over the next few posts 

Did some cloning took 14 clones. its right at 12 days since i took them and they are looking a bit rough.

this is the way i cloned them
*1* i cut them off the mother
*2* i cut them again, under water at a 45 degree angle to get more of an exposed surface for root develoment.
*3* dipped clone in Rootech cloning gel. 
*4* Placed them directly in clay pellets that i usually use for seeds
*5* Put them in propogation tray and dome, and misting only the first few days. 

they get enough light with the 4 t5's bu ti dont know what there problem is. I know one day i accidently left them under too much light and got them a little to hot for like 20 min and they looked rough. Ever since then their health from a visual viewpoint has been suspect to say the least.im not pleased with the results at all thus far
Im pretty sure next time i clone i will go with a homemade bubbler since i already have the materials. 


the first three are of them right after. these subsequent ones are of them almost two weeks later.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well with all that cloning going on, i thoght for sure i would get enough clones to grow so i decided to flower the two huge mom plants that i had cause my veg room is quite small. So the plan was to replace them with one of the clones and make it a mom for a while. (now im not even sure thats gonna work) 
who knows, maybe htey will turn around eghhhhh?

A few days before i put them in flower i noticed some of the leaves had a copper tone to them. SO while researching in the sick plants section i came acroosss a thread where some one was using the same soil and nutes as me and had similar problems. Come to find out they were having ph problems, so i decided to check mine. I thoht without a doubt that PH was not an issue with me. Im using Happy Frog potting soil from FOx Farm and their liquid and supplement package with Distilled water only. all of which i assumed to all be ph balanced. 

*Negative*...gave them a healthy dose the i checked and ph adjusted, and they are lookin alot better. they are now in days 5 of flowering and i think they are starting the stretch. Things are bout to be excitin round these parts of tha woods,  new strand, new setup, its on!




Sorry gotta remember to trun the lights off next time i take pics. not too much to see just yet.............the porn is sooon to be though.

enjoy


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well these other pics are of a very promising purple strand that i hear is rather nice. had theses going for a good few weeks now, i have managed to keep them small by mananging their growing container size. Due to small veggin area im trying to not use up so much space with plants that might end up being male. 

Got six of these things goin
 they need to be transplanted into bigger containers soon. I like to wait unitl they almost become root bound and then put them in their final container to see them take off. think im gonna do it this weekend. 

Hopefully they will begin to show some sign of sex here soon, and if i have atleast two females out of the 6 im gonna keep one to clone off, and another one to put in with the two black jack's


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 7, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> >>> lol.lol. would it be 'mid summers eve?' lol. lol.  ...jk
> 
> hey there blue. ... that theres funny... how did the cloning go friend? should'nt be any problems with them healthy mamas...
> 
> looking for pics man...Irish...




sup IRISh 
thanks for moozing on by. Cloning not so well, but hey im learning. Just wish i could take more and do them differently.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Blue-

Nice looking moms you just threw in the flower box.  Guess you've got your ph issues resolved.  I'm using Happy Frog this grow for the first time and I've been having a few issues myself.

Sorry to hear about the cloning not going well for you- hope at least a few make it.  I used Hick's method in the resource section for my first attempt at cloning- had 100% success- maybe you should check it out- super simple.  50/50 soil to perlite mix- in 2 weeks they were rooting like crazy.

I never liked fruity pebbles as a kid- but I never tried smoking it!  If you ever find out the genetics on that one- let us know.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah fixed the ph in the flower room, now workin on the ones in veg. Never had this problem till i used happy frog, 

i looked  at hicks, but i been having a hard time finding perlite that didnt have added nutrients.
 weird hu? never thought id see nutes already packed into perlite, but thats all they have a the the stores around me, 
guess ill have to go up to the hydro store to get some.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 10, 2009)

so far they have stretched about 10 inches since i put them into flower last week.
gonna ease off the nutes for a few days


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Having a little nute prob eh frosty nugs, have tried the local wallyworld? They usually have the unmixed its cheaper.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 11, 2009)

surprisingly no. I checked Lowes and Home D and they had miracle grow perlite, and t said it had some nutes so........ im sure it wouldnt hurt. 

I know where i can get some, just been to lazy bout gettin up a little earlier and going before work. I like to sleep in too much.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 16, 2009)

just got back in town. the girls drank alot in the two and half days i was gone. 

Think i for once have the ph under control. I ditched all the plants i had veggin. I was really just playin and experimenting on them.

so i dropped some beans , got 2 black jack seeds goin, with 4 White frosts, and 3 purpe frosts..

Also i have 5 clone's in the new bubbler i made tonite while i watched Dexter. all 5 are from a split of the two that are in flower right now. I had originally taken alot of clones from them before i put them in flower, sadly known of them roooted. the two are really good pheno's, one is a fast grower and has so far been the healthiest plant i have ever grown.it may take a bit longer to clone but i had to try and save the pheno.



The last pics are of a White F that i germed the other day.
 Some how i managed to get two stems from one seed. 
DOnt know how that happened but seems like a hook up yo


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

nice frosty nugs! i forgot you wen't out of town. ladies are looking shweet!


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks chef!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

hey, hey, BA. ...

sorry to hear your first attempt at cloning went south on ya. you'll get it bro. patience. i was gonna suggest a bubbler, and bam, there it is.  ...

ok. first. clones don't need alot of light. your trying to grow roots, not green at this critical point. just some ambient light will work. better yet, simple daylight, and a small cfl at night. ...

i just built a new bubbler for clones, just like yours. i am proficient at doing clones now. gotta tell ya, i lost my last lot because of the new cloner. it had some sort of chem reaction. i opened it two days after clones went in, and there was a thick layer of plastic looking shavings in the rez.:confused2: ...

keep a close eye on it for 3-4 days to make sure the same dont happen to ya. i tossed that one, and broke out 'ol faithful...

also, do you sacrifice, or scrape your clone cuttings? this gives more rooting area...

mama's look sweet man. let's help you become even more eficient at your cloning skills, so your totally self sufficient... ...


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks bro. I started doing the scrape on them this past time. 

only thing, is i wasnt sure if i should use the cloning gel when i use the bubbler. Tried it on two just to experiment. I feel like right now im still just learning, having a prepetual grow system is quite time consuming to try and get everything established and going. Everything is starting to come together and once i get cloning down ill be unstopable. thanks for the for the kind words IRish.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 21, 2009)

:farm:  the farm is rockin, though im having trouble getting seedling to sprout here recently. Havent changed my proven technique, May be the enviroment change. 
I ll get it down soon.

Just wanted to post these for record keeping. 
All pics are two days old .
These two Flowering girls are flowering more like and 8 week strand than the 9-12 weeks that the breeder states. Also it hasnt streteched that much after the frist 5 days. Still its only right a 2 feet from dirt to the top of the plant.

The two WI seedlings are lone suriviors of some sseds i got a little to warm in the ole propogator. Decided to experiment and put them in some rockwool. If they turn out to be strong, I think im gonna put them in my dwc hookup so i can speed up their growth rate, in order to determine sex sooner and obtain clones from them, for my next crop.  

IM sure ill rmable somehting else here in a few minutes after this :joint:


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 21, 2009)

More...........


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice! Enjoting the stank from here frosty nugs!


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks bro

the bubbler seems to be working awesome. ALl the clones i took were almost two weeks into flower. I looked today and 4 of them have the white nubs on the stalk. I know without a doubt that it was successful. IM wondering how long im gonna have to wait till these things revert back to veg. Shouldnt be more than a week now should it?
that would make three weeks under 24hr light. 

ill probably be transfereing some clones out of hte bubbler into the rockwool cubes here in the next day or so. Ill add pics..

the clones are from the two blackjacks in flower.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 23, 2009)

You should enter the Bubbler into the DIY section, I really like the way you made it.. It looks simple, cool, effective and cheap to make. Nice thread..

Green mojo for you.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks man. Actually the bubbler is in the DIY, I made it from using Massproducers bubbler thread, almost to a T.
The thing works great. I actaully think i have finally been successful cloning. Ill post pics of them here soon.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 30, 2009)

When I finish my studies and move to something bigger, I think I'll try to start cloning as well.. Seems like the way to go.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

Dang man...I haven't been in here in awhile...them Black Jacks got big allof a sudden!  Looking real good and healthy bud!  Keep up the good work and you'll be burnin that stuff soon!


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for stopping by freedom. These buds are gettin big and hairy. im gonna try and post some pics tonight.

cloning was also a success. everything rooted , im just waiting on 4 of them to start re veging. Only one has begun vegging again.


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Frosty nugs! Where ya been? Looking foward to the update.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking  Great  *BlueA*..:clap   they  should  start to  show  new  growth  now  they  in  soil  yes?   Ill  check  back  in  and  if  I  can help  ya  know  where  the  SHED  is..ill  check  in  more  now  that  we  are  flowerig...the  Jack  looks  wonderfull..take  care  and  be safe:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> When I finish my studies and move to something bigger, I think I'll try to start cloning as well.. Seems like the way to go.


 


only  way  to  a  fast  harvest..and  garrantied  females.  And  bubble  cloner  is  my  way  of  cloneing  as well...just  my  thaughts..



Smoke freely:bong:


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 20, 2009)

Its been a while,  I have been struggling somehting,   i think was a ph issue and I think I was overfeeding them. The leaves have curled up a little bit and are brown and dry. Not all of them are this way but they are in almost week 7 of flower. Its suppose to be a 9 week strand but i think its about ready. 

I have a microscope but it is kind of hard for me to really identify the amber color as Im color blind and have a hard time distinguishing faint red and green colors. 

They are looking frosty and Im about to flush them NOW. I been just givin them straight water the past couple of times as well. 

Should be choppin time soon, and im happy to report that the clones are all starting to reveg. I took them over 5/12 weeks ago and they are just now all coming around. I also have a prowd mother as well of the black jack. Seems to be the Dankiest of the two that are flowering.:hubba: 

White Icing looking good as well, and the one Purple Icing looking like a beauty as well, should know sex on them in a week or so.

SHould have more pics up tommorow, if im not to high and lazy:joint4:


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 21, 2009)

those buds look sooooo tasty! shame about the leaves though...


----------



## the chef (Dec 21, 2009)

wow frosty nugs! Havent seen alot lately now i know why!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 4, 2010)

How about an update, Blue?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

man, you know i ain't gonna sugar coat it, but what the crap did you do to the bubblicious? a little ph problem? that is a huge understatement BA...did you leave them to fair on thier own for 2-3 weeks? cause i gotta tell ya, they look bad...sure, you'll get some bud, but not that ,WOW harvest...not ragging bro, just the facts...and she was looking so nice...i was expecting to come over and see a marvelous bush. they dont look nothing like the last pics , thats for sure...time to get a digi ph meter if you dont have one, and step up your game man...why not post in sick section, or did you? sorry they turned out like that for ya...this plant, while in flowering, needs much care, although you can love them , litterly, to death...is this what has happened here? i mean to be kinda hard on you bro, that way, you'll be on top of your game the next grow , maybe...

now, go check your plants, and talk to them for 1 hour while you smoke a spliff, and tell them your sorry for the way you treated them, and you wont do it again, and will the ganja goddess please see it in her buds to have mercy on your bubblicious girls...  ...


----------



## bluealein56 (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks IRISH, yeah i know the girls  were looken great, but trust me they are blown great, best smoke i have ever grown. 
Im not sure PH was really the issue. I been using a DIGI Ph meter to test all feeds, and drainage ph was ok.
After talking to the guys at the hydro store, we determined i was feeding way too much. After i layed off they were fine, but once ya damage a leaf, its pretty much damaged.  Im assuming that this particular strand, or pheno was sensitive to nutes or something.

ANyways, it was that bad , got right at around 4 ounces(the nugs are extremely dense) wish i would have waited a little longer on the trich, gonna get a better scope this time. Im getting a good taste from the smoke, almost like a sugary sweet candy, probably one of the better tasting strands i have ever smoked and very smooth.
oh and i also have clones that are about to come out of veg. so i can improve, and i guess ur right, gotta stop lovin them so much and over feeding them.


----------

